# Removing sand



## suds1421 (Dec 12, 2014)

Just wanted to share how I removed my sand. I have a laundry sink in my fish room and hoses to fill the tank. 

I placed a small bucket in the sink then started a siphon with a garden hose and put the outflow into the bucket. With the fill hose I slowly ran water into the tank. With the siphon hose I sucked up the sand. 

The sand fell out into the bucket even when the water overflowed the bucket into the sink. The fill hose kept enough water in the tank to keep taking out sand. 

This method wouldn't work leaving the fish in, but you could remove them to a bucket... 

It took me about 30 minutes to remove about 3 inches of sand from my 75 gallon tank.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

thats a good idea! I also did something like this with soil substrate.


----------



## Trail_Mix (Nov 12, 2011)

h4n said:


> thats a good idea! I also did something like this with soil substrate.


Did you have trouble with mulm/sediment from the soil floating and then over-flowing into your sink at all?


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Nope


----------

